# Pro wing replacement rubber



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone know where to get replacement rubber for Pro Wings? Are there any other alternatives besides rubber?

I use 'em on my Boss V that has the curb guard so I'll have to be able to trim the replacement to get it to fit shown in the pic.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wings*

:salute:i found cpw on top of the page can provide urethane edges but you have to call them their not on the web site


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Buyers part # 0020500 lists for $27.00 each.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanx for the info. I'd be interested in the urethane, seem like they would hold up a lot better. The rubber gets so beat up after a few times and tear really easily. At $27 a pop I think that the extra $ for the urethane would be a better way to go.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I've heard of guys cutting up old truck tires and using them; they supposedly hold up well. If you use the regular rubber replacements, try putting the biggest washers you can find on the thru bolts and don't sock them down too tight. I replaced all the fasteners with lockwashers and locknuts also.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

iuse 1'' thick plastic as they hold up much better and scrape to the concrete. My rubber ripped off the first nite from being bent it -10 degrees in the first 20 minutes. i can post a pic if needed.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't have the prowings, made my own,but I used the sidewall rubber out of an old loader tire. Free and it works great. A little ******* though.


----------



## celtichaze (Dec 6, 2008)

you can try angelos supplies they have the prowings and i think the replacement rubbers are around $10-$15 each


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

celtichaze;664201 said:


> you can try angelos supplies they have the prowings and i think the replacement rubbers are around $10-$15 each


Just ordered a set from them last week.


----------

